

OS X Mountain Lion available on the Mac App Store - friggeri
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/os-x-mountain-lion/id537386512?mt=12

======
davej
I still can't believe the 'skeuomorphic' interfaces for Calendar and Reminders
made it into the final version of Mountain Lion.

These apps are often in the corner of the screen while working with different
applications; they should be minimal and not full of harsh textures and deep
bevels. Also, they're just plain ugly.

Here's a screenshot for those not familiar:
[http://f.cl.ly/items/3R0I3X2Y041b091l0j1w/Screen%20Shot%2020...](http://f.cl.ly/items/3R0I3X2Y041b091l0j1w/Screen%20Shot%202012-07-25%20at%2015.09.51.png)

~~~
shadesandcolour
My take on skeuomorphism has always been ambivalent. Unless the interface
really takes away from your productivity, and having to click one or two extra
buttons doesn't count, then it's alright by me. Anyone complaining about the
visual aspect of it is really complaining to complain.

~~~
cageface
Aesthetics matter. Whe you look at how much more progressive The new Windows
and Android UIs are this kind of thing starts to look like something from a
sidebar ad in the New Yorker: cheesy trash designed to make rich people feel
good about spending too much money.

~~~
jbsan
I feel like, MS and google thought "ok, we cant keep copying apple, lets jump
ahead of them instead, so well be where they are heading" but they missed
their mark by a mile to the left..

------
mbateman
If you bought one of the updated models from June 2012, don't forget you can
get the upgrade for free: <http://www.apple.com/osx/uptodate/>

~~~
rapind
Interestingly enough I went through their redeem process (which is sort of
convoluted, with a password protected PDF), and was then told "This code has
already been used. Each code may only be used once." when I tried to redeem
the code they gave me...

So you might want to wait a bit until they sort out the bugs.

~~~
bazzargh
Me too, and I'm seeing a whole lot of other people with the same bug on
twitter. Apparently AppleCare are saying codes will be reissued, so report the
problem: [http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/25/apple-reissuing-os-x-
mou...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/25/apple-reissuing-os-x-mountain-
lion-up-to-date-codes/)

edited to add: I've now had a response from apple after mailing support. We're
getting new codes. NB they do mention doing this in response to a claim, so it
appears you did need to contact Apple if you had a problem!

 _"Before I proceed I would like to point out that Apple is aware of the issue
and are working hard to resolve it ASAP...If your claim is accepted, a valid
replacement code will be sent to you by email. There will be no need to submit
a new claim....Please let me know if you do not receive a replacement code
within 24-48 hours, as I'll be happy to look into things further for you."_

------
blakesmith
Why do I get the feeling that Apple wants to turn my laptop into a big ipad
with a keyboard? Facebook sharing, Twitter integration... These features make
sense for users like my Mom, but I couldn't care less. Are there any
compelling features for developers? Why should I hassle with upgrading,
especially after a lot of the stability issues people had when upgrading to
Lion? I want to keep being productive, not turn my laptop into a gizmo toy.

~~~
super_mario
Imagine how Mac Pro users like me feel. Now my Mac Pro feels like a phone.
Yippie. I'm staying on Snow Leopard for as long as the hardware works. When it
fails, it's time to move on. Linux is looking prettier every day. I don't know
what the hardware choices are going to be in 5 years though. If Apple has
their way, general computing will go away by the end of the decade.

~~~
blakesmith
Ugh, sorry to hear that. I can imagine the new interface designs being pretty
annoying for Mac Pro users.

I have also thought about making the jump back to Linux, but really enjoy the
sturdy unibody build quality of macs. I'm also less inclined to fiddle with OS
customization and tweaking than I used to be in college, which I did a lot of
when I was in Linux land.

~~~
aubergene
Why not put Linux on your mac?

~~~
blakesmith
Hardware support/ease of setup mostly. I ran Ubuntu on my iBook PPC circa 2005
or so, and it wasn't a great experience. Has hardware support for the modern
mac lines gotten better in recent years?

~~~
mitjak
Absolutely. E.g., check out the Ubuntu wiki:

<https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook>
<https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro>

------
bvlaar
AirPlay won't work unless you have a 2011 or 2012 Mac. This is highly
disappointing.

~~~
bluthru
AirPlay requires a GPU that has hardware h.264 encoding. This is so there
isn't a performance hit to compress and send video to the AppleTV.

You can download AirParrot if you'd like the functionality to work with a
small performance hit.

~~~
mortenjorck
Can you at least send arbitrary video from apps to it, e.g. an h.264 video
playing in Safari (as you would on iOS)?

------
jonpaul
#1 question I want answered: Does it support TRIM for 3rd party SSD drives
without repeatedly doing a command line hack?

~~~
fredsted
No.

Also, your SSD probably does garbage collection without the need for TRIM.

~~~
rilindo
FWIW, when I upgraded to ML, my boot time was cut down from 20 seconds to 5.
Awesome.

~~~
hnriot
While boot times make for good review copy, how often does anyone actually
reboot a Mac these days? Once a year?

~~~
draebek
Things that make me reboot my Mac:

1\. Software updates.

2\. My Bluetooth headset hangs in a way that requires a reboot via power
button. Happens probably once every six weeks on average.

3\. VM software (mostly VirtualBox) crashes my system. Has probably happened
at least twice in the past three months.

4\. Booting in to Windows to play games.

~~~
hnriot
so, what, you're saving 20 * 15 seconds per year?

~~~
shinratdr
I don't know about GP but I reboot into Windows to play games every other day,
usually multiple times that day. Reducing boot time is always welcome.

Also I'm having GPU issues right now, I had to RMA the replacement GPU, and
I'm using the buggy Chameleon bootloader to extend the lifespan of my Mac Pro
1,1 past the EFI32 cutoff. So I'm rebooting quite a bit nowadays.

------
injekt
Looks like I've lost all the command line tools. Trying to install them via
Xcode 4.4 results in telling me I don't have the appropriate permissions to
download them (I have an Apple Developer account but I'm not signed up to any
programs).

This of course breaks homebrew installs (I found the issue when trying to run
an application that uses image magick).

Anyone else having this issue?

~~~
cicloid
The last time (last rc) I solved it by downloading only the command line tools
from dev center.

~~~
yurifury
<https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action#>

On the right, "Xcode 4.4 Command Line Tools for OS X 10.8"

~~~
injekt
Weird, that version isn't displaying for me. This is all I get:
<http://cl.ly/image/411o3o252t3E> and none of those versions work on Mountain
Lion :(

~~~
rgarcia
Same here. I was able to get it to work via the answer here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9329243/xcode-4-4-command...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9329243/xcode-4-4-command-
line-tools/9964905#9964905)

~~~
injekt
Odd. Tried that too, got an access denied message. I see others are having
issues too <https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4136828?tstart=0> can't see
to get past this.

------
0x0
No compatible XCode release yet, it seems. Holding off since I can't afford
being unproductive at the moment.

~~~
metafour
If you log in to developer.apple.com and click on the Mac Dev Center there's a
button that says 4.4 in the App Store. Wasn't there yet but if you click on
the View all downloads link in the section just below the dmg is available
there for download. This is without the paid developer account.

~~~
fredoliveira
Here's the direct link to the xcode downloads which includes the 4.4 final
DMG:
[https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action?name=Xcod...](https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action?name=Xcode)

------
grep2
Did one of you check if airplay works in clamshell mode? I.e. when you have a
keyboard/touchpad connected and wake up the mac with closed lid, does the
screen content show up on the tv wirelessly?

This would be very convenient for a clutterless desk and reduce the number of
cables I have to plug/unplug to the power cord when arriving/leaving.

------
prezjordan
So how much is it going to break once I update? I need my Mac for work today -
I guess I'll hold off for now.

~~~
spartango
For a long list of compatible and incompatible apps, check out Roaring
Apps(<http://roaringapps.com/apps:table>)

~~~
jpxxx
This site is wonderful, thank you. Here's a quick list I pulled of common apps
with Mountain Lion problems.

The Sims TiVo Desktop Hulu Desktop Virtualbox 4 VMWare Fusion 3 Perian LogMeIn
MacPorts MailTags MacFuse for NTFS DynDNS Updater Epson Printer Utility 4
Filemaker Autocad Candybar Chax Minor CS5.x Apps Dragondictate Dymo Label

------
jasonlotito
No, it's not. At least, not yet.

"There was an error in the App Store. Please try again later. (100)"

~~~
fridrik
You may have to click the "Buy" button a second time.

I live in Europe so I'm used to seeing prices with added VAT. When I launched
the app store, however, my item was priced at the U.S. price of $19.99.
However, after getting this error once, the app store was reloaded with the
correct price tag and a functional buy button.

~~~
Derbasti
I still can't download it though. Still getting that error 100

~~~
edemay
App Store error 100 fix [http://www.macstories.net/mac/how-to-fix-mac-app-
store-error...](http://www.macstories.net/mac/how-to-fix-mac-app-store-
error-100/)

~~~
adiacente
Didn't work for me either. Guess we'll just have to wait.

------
toksaitov
It would be interesting to know the build number.

~~~
Fire30
I believe the build number is 12A269

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS_X_Mountain_Lion>

------
rubyrescue
I looked but couldn't find this - is a Mountain Lion upgrade available for OS
X Server yet?

~~~
jkbr
"Apple Launches 'OS X Server' for Mountain Lion for $19.99"
[http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/25/apple-launches-os-x-
serv...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/25/apple-launches-os-x-server-app-
for-19-99/)

------
suhastech
I'm confused.

It says ¥128.00 there. So, I checked google
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%C2%A5128.00+in+usd>

That's less than $2 or I must be mistaken.

~~~
suhastech
Never mind. It's $20. [http://likeforex.com/currency-converter/chinese-yuan-
renminb...](http://likeforex.com/currency-converter/chinese-yuan-renminbi-
cny_usd-us-dollar.htm/128.00)

I guess Google was wrong this time.

~~~
estel
No, Yen and Yuan both commonly use ¥ as their currency symbol, so Google just
made an (incorrect) assumption about which you meant.

------
mshafrir
Is the upgrade to Mountain Lion free for members of the Mac OS Developer
Program?

~~~
ben1040
I let my Mac developer account lapse a few months ago, but at least here's how
it worked with Lion:

If you went into the developer portal and claimed the App Store redemption
code for the beta, then you were automatically licensed in the store for the
release version as though you had paid for it.

If you didn't claim it for the beta, then you could still claim it after the
fact and get a license to the release version.

~~~
shadesandcolour
Yes, the codes for the GM should automatically be translated into codes for
the release version. If you have the GM build installed then you should get
the first update to 10.8.1 the same way that the rest of us do.

------
wgx
Interesting to note they're using the "old" Twitter logo on
<http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-new/features.html> (right at the bottom).

~~~
pooriaazimi
Twitter's official iOS app is also using the old logo:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twitter/id333903271?mt=8>

~~~
glhaynes
Strangely, it shows that way in the Store, but the downloaded app has the new
logo icon.

------
allr
Am I the only one who had problem installed the GM (dev. final release) with
FileVault 2 enabled? Anyone can confirms he had difficulties installing from
the MAS too with FV 2 or it worked flawlessly?

~~~
bapbap
I had the same. The preparatory install that is carried out by the app, while
still in Lion, went fine but upon restarting, no further install process took
place and it would just boot back into Lion again.

I had to disable FV, install, then enable it again to get the GM working.

------
rahulthewall
Anyone knows whether Appcelerator Titanium Studio works with Mountain Lion
(officially it seems it is not supported).

------
rbanffy
I wonder if I'll have to turn my 2006 MacBook into a Hackintosh to run it.
That would be _very_ disappointing.

~~~
jhaglund
Supports only 64 bit CPUs.

~~~
eropple
Supports only 64-bit CPUs _and_ EFI of a flavor that (while I don't remember
the technical details) rules out some early 64-bit Macs.

~~~
rbanffy
So, Hacintosh. Any good reason for this limitation?

~~~
ryannielsen
I suspect the good reason is they didn't want to spend time making the 64-bit
kernel support 32-bit EFI and didn't want to create and qualify an EFI update
for 64-bit machines that have 32-bit EFI. Likewise, they probably didn't want
to spend time supporting a 32-bit kernel when they stopped shipping machines
which require it 5-6 years ago.

~~~
rbanffy
I think the only Mac shipped with a 32 bit x86 processor was the original
15-inch MacBook Pro. But I suspect the Intel GMA GPU may also play a part. I
read the HCL and couldn't find a machine with anything less than an Nvidia
chip.

Anyway, 6 years is a long life for a laptop.

~~~
ryannielsen
Actually, many generations of Macs shipped with 32-bit processors. The first
two generations of Intel 15" and 17" laptops, the first generation (at least)
of Intel iMacs, and I believe three generations of Intel Mac Minis.

------
hisyam
This might be a newbie question — if I upgrade, will it mess up my rbenv,
homebrew, and postgres installs?

~~~
jasomill
Mountain Lion eliminates 32-bit code from a number of libraries, so YMMV for
32-bit code that links to private frameworks and random stuff in /usr/lib.

libpq.dylib is a actually a good example I ran into myself (using Python
packages I had installed myself under Lion with pip): a fat binary in 10.7,
but 64-bit only in 10.8. Quick fix if you've installed a fat libpq elsewhere:
for each Mach-O binary that links to /usr/lib/libpq.dylib, install_name_tool
-change /usr/lib/libpq.dylib /path/to/fat/libpq.dylib /path/to/binary This
only works if your fat version is binary compatible with the pre-upgrade
version, of course. If this command has no effect, verify the exact original
path specified in the binary via otool -L /path/to/binary because, AFAIK,
install_name_tool requires an exact match. The "preferred" solution is to
rebuild whatever broke, making sure that it links against the right libpq in
the first place, of course.

Note that this problem shouldn't affect tools bundled with a freestanding
PostgreSQL installation, as they'll (presumably) be linked against the correct
version already, nor tools installed by MacPorts, as they'll link to
/opt/local/lib/libpq.dylib, but if things you've built and installed yourself
start failing with "wrong architecture" errors from the dynamic loader, this
is a likely cause. I've never used Homebrew, so I have no idea what it links
against.

------
ahc
For those of us running the GM version do we need to get the app store version
in order to get updates?

~~~
allr
No, a GM is just like the released version.

~~~
ahc
thx

------
lest
My friend can't boot his macbook after upgrade. Does somebody else experience
issues after upgrade?

------
tedsuo
Are there any memory management / performance changes after the upgrade?

~~~
fredoliveira
I've been running the GM since the day it got released (the GM is the same
build as the one now for sale), and it's been performing as well as Lion did.

~~~
tomlu
To me Lion seems like it's swapping an awful lot. I take it from your comment
that there's been no improvement in this regard?

~~~
acdha
Measure it: there's no problem with the base Lion so you'll need to use
Activity Monitor or dtrace to track down the process responsible

------
ig1
How easy is it to revert to your previous version if you don't like it ?

~~~
adestefan
Make sure Time Machine is working and up to date on your current Lion install.
Use Recovery Disk Assistant to create a Lion recovery USB stick (just in
case).

Try out Mountain Lion.

If you don't like it, boot off recover partition/disk and restore from your
old Lion Time Machine backup.

------
ableal
Nice, if not brand new, collection of answers to probable questions:
[http://www.macworld.com/article/1165460/mountain_lion_what_y...](http://www.macworld.com/article/1165460/mountain_lion_what_you_need_to_know.html)

Includes answer to my doubt, it seems you can upgrade Snow Leopard 10.6.8 to
Mountain Lion 10.8.

